# Mixing packages and ports



## Alt (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, i have a questions about subj. Googled some time about this, but didnt found any really clean answer.
1. Its true that mixing packages (pkg_add -r ) and ports compiling will lead to version problems? / Seems the answer is `yes` =(
2. Is a way to solve this kind of problems?

I would like to mix this types of installation - compiling world, mysqld or other speed-critical software, but i dont want to compile qt4, mc, screen, etc.. Maybe it is a better way to do this?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 12, 2009)

1) party true.... because packages may relay on older versions of lib, that ports
2) update via ports

If you have more than one PC, you can compile ports and make packages, and then copy then to other boxes (using one of many ways to distribute them)


----------



## Alt (Aug 13, 2009)

Didnt find any info: using pkg_add & pkgsrc gives same problem?


----------



## ironmikie (Aug 13, 2009)

For a while i used packages only, but then i noticed that some ports are not packaged due to license issues or technical issues (like screen). Then i mixed ports and packages which went well as far as i know.

But it can go wrong as stated by Killasmurf. So now i only use ports compile. Better to be sure than wrong.

So conclusion: if you're sure that every piece of software u want to use is or can be packaged, then use them. If not then try to avoid complications.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

ironmikie said:
			
		

> For a while i used packages only, but then i noticed that some ports are not packaged due to license issues or technical issues (like screen).



use
misc/tmux


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

A solution for screen may be forthcoming:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=133250

In fact: removing the NO_PACKAGE line from Makefile allowed me to successfully build a package, which installed and ran just fine. This is under 8-B2.


----------

